# Movement used in Orient Star GMT?



## RuffRydas (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm seriously considering the new Orient Star GMT that was recently added to the Orient USA website. However, there seems to be some confusion between the information on the movement from Orient USA compared to other sources. As indicated here:

DJ00002W | Orient Automatic Watches & Reviews | Orient Watch USA

The movement inside is a 40P51, while here:

http://www.orient-watch.com/press_release/20110902.pdf

It mentions the movement as being 40P50.

Does anyone know if there's a difference in these movements?


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

I believe the difference is the 2nd crown that adjusts the inner GMT bezel. In other words, 40P50 has a GMT hand, an inner GMT bezel (or it could move as the time changes, not sure), and the 40P51 only has the GMT hand. Here's what I found on the 40P51

http://www.orient-watch.com/press_release/20110128.pdf

Here's a review on the watch

https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/new-arrival-orient-star-classic-gmt-wz0011dj-lots-photos-472516.html

I think the model number difference is with or without magnifier over date.


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

I think I realize where some of the confusion is coming from. When Orient first released the Orient Star GMT it was a Japanese Domestic Model only. Since its original release to only Japan, it has been released on the international market. There are a few differences however between the JDM model and the international model.

The first difference is the hands, the international model has different hands.
The second difference is the rotor. The international model has a different design (newer). 
The third difference is that the international model doesn't have a cyclops.

My guess is that the only difference between the 40P50 and the 40P51 is the rotor. It's probably the way Orient distinguishes between JDM and international models. The movements should be identical, the only difference is the rotor.

For pics of the JDM model, Kew has an awesome review. ( https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/new-arrival-orient-star-classic-gmt-wz0011dj-lots-photos-472516.html)

For pics of the international model, Yeoman has a review. ( Orient Star GMT - DJ00001B « Yeoman's Watch Review)


----------



## RuffRydas (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## anzac1957 (Oct 2, 2008)

The new Orient Star GMT being released is the same worldwide apart from the model number.. JDM WZ0041DJ and elsewhere DJ00001B.. They use the 40P50 movement..


----------



## kew (Jan 22, 2007)

It's all so very interesting..... When the Orient Star GMT made its debut, it was criticised on the forums mainly for the addition of the cyclops and the hands they used. It appears Orient are listening.... Although the original models are still available in Japan (WZ0011DJ, WZ0021DJ & WZ0031DJ), two new models have just been released (WZ0041DJ & WZ0051DJ) which sport the changes that are mentioned by WillMK5 but slightly different.

(Check out the post of mine below - a copy and paste from another forum - notice the black bezel)

As for the difference in movement calibers...... strangely, there was a difference in the Japan Domestic caliber number for the Orient Star Retro Camera too. The Japanese Domestic Version was Caliber 46S54 where the Overseas model was 46S50. The difference (if any) who knows and why?

"Looks like Orient have made some modifications to the recently released Orient Star GMT. The've blackened the bezel, removed the cyclops, changed the hands (black???) and blackened the power reserve indicator arc???....

Quite an improvement I think! "


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

I agree. The new hands and no cyclops are definitely an improvement. I'm more on the fence about the darker bezel though.


----------



## ivanmay (Aug 24, 2008)

Orient Star GMT - DJ00001B « Yeoman's Watch Review


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

kew said:


> As for the difference in movement calibers...... strangely, there was a difference in the Japan Domestic caliber number for the Orient Star Retro Camera too. The Japanese Domestic Version was Caliber 46S54 where the Overseas model was 46S50. The difference (if any) who knows and why?


I'm still guessing it's to differentiate which market the movement was designed for. Same exact movement except for organizational purposes.


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

BTW guys, I dont think the bezel or the power reserve have been blackened. I think it's just the lighting. Take a look at this Yeoman pic:


----------



## averagejoe303 (May 7, 2011)

WillMK5 said:


> BTW guys, I dont think the bezel or the power reserve have been blackened. I think it's just the lighting. Take a look at this Yeoman pic:


Good catch, still really want it though......not sure about the size though....why is tormenting me?


----------



## kew (Jan 22, 2007)

WillMK5 said:


> BTW guys, I dont think the bezel or the power reserve have been blackened. I think it's just the lighting. Take a look at this Yeoman pic:


The black bezel version is a Japan Domestic Model. Yeoman is reviewing the "overseas" model 

Of course I could be wrong... 

The one below is WZ0031DG (the black IP version). I am thinking that the Japanese Domestic Model uses the black IP bezel from this one


----------



## Jake Cutlass (Mar 13, 2009)

I am eagerly waiting for the OS-GMT watches to appear on the German market. From the pictures in post #6, I prefer the Japanese model on top, because of the slimmer hands and actually the cyclops above the date window, which helps my ancient eyes (age: 53) to read the date. 

@kew: does the cyclops bulge over the surface of the crystal? On your excellent review from Nov 18th, 2010, the pics #7 and #8 respectively showed it different (#7: yes, #8: no). Please clarify the issue, thanks in advance!

Best regards from Old Europe!
Jake C.


----------



## kew (Jan 22, 2007)

Jake Cutlass said:


> @kew: does the cyclops bulge over the surface of the crystal? On your excellent review from Nov 18th, 2010, the pics #7 and #8 respectively showed it different (#7: yes, #8: no). Please clarify the issue, thanks in advance!


Hi Jake. I see what you mean by the photos..... 

The cyclops does bulge over the surface.


----------



## Jake Cutlass (Mar 13, 2009)

@kew: thanks mate ;-) for your answer, I prefer that model nevertheless. The bulge seems to be quite shallow, though (on pic #7).

Greetings to Downunder from Old Europe!
Jake C.


----------



## cbaytan (Oct 2, 2011)

I tend to prefer cyclop one due to my eyes with presbyopia, wondering if any quality difference between the two, in the movement or the case? Anyone knows?


----------



## Lord Monocle (Oct 19, 2009)

I've played with both of the JDM models in a store and the cases appear to be the same. The quality appears the same. I'm pretty sure they use the same movement.

I love the hands of the old model and the cyclops works really nicely.


----------



## motomax (Mar 4, 2014)

Another important and practical question, what is the setup on this movement for setting the hour hand/gmt hand? Can the normal hour be set by itself at the first click without hacking the movement, a la gmt master? Or does it set the gmt hand like the ETA gmt?


----------



## Temperarely (Aug 12, 2009)

Hey,

It can be set by itself at the first click without hacking the movement.!!

cheers,
Elf.


----------



## jalind (Sep 3, 2007)

Temperarely said:


> Hey,
> 
> It can be set by itself at the first click without hacking the movement.!!
> 
> ...


INCORRECT!

At the first position, the crown at the 2 sets the date in one direction and the *GMT* hand in the other direction allowing you to set offset its time from the normal hour hand . . . ONLY! Pulled out to the second position hacks the seconds hand and allows setting time with the normal hour and minute hands . . . and it's the ONLY position in which the normal hour hand can be set. However, it will also move the GMT hand with it so that it will remain at whatever time offset you have it set for. The GMT hand offset should be in half-hour increments. Crown at 4 operates the internal chapter ring to let you set it for a 3rd time zone. It screws down to lock the ring and keep it from accidentally rotating.


----------



## jalind (Sep 3, 2007)

jalind said:


> INCORRECT!
> 
> At the first position, the crown at the 2 sets the date in one direction and the *GMT* hand in the other direction allowing you to set offset its time from the normal hour hand . . . ONLY! Pulled out to the second position hacks the seconds hand and allows setting time with the normal hour and minute hands . . . and it's the ONLY position in which the normal hour hand can be set. However, it will also move the GMT hand with it so that it will remain at whatever time offset you have it set for. The GMT hand offset should be in half-hour increments. Crown at 4 operates the internal chapter ring to let you set it for a 3rd time zone. It screws down to lock the ring and keep it from accidentally rotating.


Correction . . . the GMT 24-hour hand is set in one-hour increments that track with the 12-hour hand. Specs I had read were incorrect about that (now have one in the flesh and tested this). However, if one is in a half-hour time zone, the chapter ring can be rotated by a half-hour offset, and it can obviously be set for a half-hour time zone as it rotates continuously and isn't detented. Not as convenient as being able to set the 24-hour hand in half-hour increments but it works.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

jalind said:


> Correction . . . the GMT 24-hour hand is set in one-hour increments that track with the 12-hour hand. Specs I had read were incorrect about that (now have one in the flesh and tested this). However, if one is in a half-hour time zone, the chapter ring can be rotated by a half-hour offset, and it can obviously be set for a half-hour time zone as it rotates continuously and isn't detented. Not as convenient as being able to set the 24-hour hand in half-hour increments but it works.


Yep. I too was a bit disappointed when I saw that the GMT hand was not moving by half hours but full hours. Again, the bezel works perfectly OK in the cases where that's needed... By the way, how many places have that half hour time difference, apart from Newfoundland and India?


----------

